# Registrieren



## Adele (19 September 2006)

Hieß es nicht kürzlich, dass nur noch registrierte Benutzer hier im Forum posten können, um z.B. die Anzahl der Trolle zu minimieren? (Trotz regen Durchforstens des Forums konnte ich leider den entsprechenden Beitrag nicht mehr finden)  Wie kommt es dann, dass es hier immer noch recht viele unregistrierte Poster gibt?


----------



## technofreak (19 September 2006)

*AW: Registrieren*



Adele schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht kürzlich, dass nur noch registrierte Benutzer hier im Forum posten können, um z.B. die Anzahl der Trolle zu minimieren? (Trotz regen Durchforstens des Forums konnte ich leider den entsprechenden Beitrag nicht mehr finden)  Wie kommt es dann, dass es hier immer noch recht viele unregistrierte Poster gibt?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/announcement.php?f=12&a=5

Bezieht sich nur auf das Forum Allgemeines, alle anderen Foren sind weiterhin "gastfrei"

PS: auch als Link in dieser Erklärung 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40724


----------



## Adele (19 September 2006)

*AW: Registrieren*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 


Gastfrei oder gastfreundlich?


----------



## technofreak (19 September 2006)

*AW: Registrieren*



Adele schrieb:


> Gastfrei oder gastfreundlich?


das geht nach dem Sprichwort "Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus."  
http://www.binismus.de/html/wie_man_in_den_wald____.html


----------



## SEP (19 September 2006)

*AW: Registrieren*

*... kuchen*
Marmor ...
Käse ...
Mutter ...
Hunde ...

*... schutz*
Natur ...
Kinder ...
Verbraucher ...
Brand ...

*... öl*
Oliven ...
Sonnenblumen ...
Baby ...


----------



## technofreak (19 September 2006)

*AW: Registrieren*



SEP schrieb:


> Baby ...


...


----------



## SEP (19 September 2006)

*AW: Registrieren*

 bzw. :fdevilt:


----------



## Adele (19 September 2006)

*AW: Registrieren*

Wer Sch...... schreibt fliegt raus?  Aha, also Peinliches und Beleidigungen, schließe ich mal aus SEPs treffsicherer Zeichensprache. Nur der Neugierde halber:  Wie hoch ist denn so der Anteil an Muell, mit dem das Forum bombardiert wird?

Übrigens SEP: Mit Deiner hoch modernen Lyrik solltest Du es mal im Lyriker-Tread versuchen. Versteh´ ich zwar nicht, aber so ist das nun mal mit der Moderne.


----------



## technofreak (19 September 2006)

*AW: Registrieren*



Adele schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn so der Anteil an Muell, mit dem das Forum bombardiert wird?


ist schwer in Prozent anzugeben. Spampostings und Spamanmeldungen  sind seit der neuen Forenversion 
de facto nicht mehr vorhanden, da sich Gäste und  Anmeldungen über Captcha manuell verifizieren  
müssen. 
(Poste mal testweise als Gast, dann siehst du, was damit gemeint ist) 

Ansonsten ist durch konsequente und kontinuierliche Kontrolle dem größten Teil der Trolle wohl 
die Lust vergangen das Forum vollzumüllen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2006)

*AW: Registrieren*

Poste ich mal spasseshalber als Gast...... Die Zeichen sind jedenfalls durch den schimmernden Hintergrund, die unterschiedlich gehaltene Grafik und die geringen Farbkontraste sogar für alte Blindfische wie mich schwer zu lesen.

betr. Trolle: Kann man einen Troll gleich beim ersten Posting erkennen?  Ich hab´ dabei Schwierigkeiten, und bestimmt im Laufe meiner Mitgliedschaft mehrmals auf Troll-Postings geantwortet weil ich nie ausschließen mag, dass sich jemand nur ungeschickt oder unbedarft ausdrückt.

Adele


----------



## technofreak (19 September 2006)

*AW: Registrieren*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> betr. Trolle: Kann man einen Troll gleich beim ersten Posting erkennen?


mit der Zeit bekommt man Übung 

PS: Die Erkennungsmerkmale sind meist sehr deutlich, aber wir plaudern  hier nicht 
aus der Schule, sonst lernen die Trolle noch was....


----------



## Avor (20 September 2006)

*AW: Registrieren*

Guten Abend, 

Wie Adele bin ich auch etwas ungeübt im Umgang mit Trollen. Der Grund mag sein, daß ich mir auch manchmal wie ein solcher  vorkomme. Besonders nach
einem saublöden oder auch sonst hart an der Grenze des guten Geschmacks losgelassenen Posting in dem von Adele erwähnten Thread. 

Wirklich da gibt es schon manchmal Gewissensbisse nach einem oft in ein paar Minuten hingeworfenen und gleich  gepostetem Text. Au weia, wenn ich den später  lese. Aber Rückzieher machen gilt nicht und ich hoffe dann immer auf das Eingreifen der  Moderatoren.

Aber es gab noch nie eine Rüge und editiert wurde bisher noch kein Wort. Das wiederum ist gefährlich, denn es verführt dazu, die Grenzen jenseits von  Gut und Böse auszuloten. Es kribbelt ja ganz schön, aber es soll wenigstens halbwegs  jugendfrei bleiben. Hoffentlich gelingt es. In jedem Falle werden  auch Buhrufe gerne entgegengenommen.

Gute Nacht

Avor


----------



## SEP (20 September 2006)

*AW: Registrieren*



SEP schrieb:


> *... schutz*
> Natur ...
> Kinder ...
> Verbraucher ...
> Brand ...





Adele schrieb:


> Übrigens SEP: Mit Deiner hoch modernen Lyrik solltest Du es mal im Lyriker-Tread versuchen. Versteh´ ich zwar nicht, aber so ist das nun mal mit der Moderne.


Meine "Lyrik" replizierte auf die Unterscheidungsversuche "gastfrei" bzw. "gastfreundlich" - dazu fiel mir ein, dass manches Mal in der Sprache nicht immer der gleiche logische Bezug zwischen Präfix und Suffix eines Worts bestehen, wie in obigem Beispiel ersichtlich (Wer schützt wen vor wem?) ...

Da mir aber Avors und Deine Qualifikation abgeht, ist es bei diesem "modernen" Versuch geblieben ...


----------



## Adele (20 September 2006)

*AW: Registrieren*

Guten Morgen SEP

Bei dem häufigen Mangel an logischen Bezügen in unserer Sprache stimme ich Dir vorbehaltlos zu!

Außerdem ist es lieb von Dir, dass Du Avor und mich als qualifiziert ansiehst. Aber bei Leuten wie mir, die in irgendeiner Weise ihre Brötchen mit Worten verdienen oder sich irgendwie ständig in der Öffentlichkeit bewegen, wäre eine mangelnde Ausdrucksfähigkeit schon mehr als peinlich. Ohne Üben geht auch hier nix.

Bin ich schon an der Grenze zum Troll, weil dieses Posting nun gar nichts mehr mit dem Thema "Das Forum selbst" zu tun hat?


----------



## technofreak (20 September 2006)

*AW: Registrieren*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich schon an der Grenze zum Troll, weil dieses Posting nun
> gar nichts mehr mit dem Thema "Das Forum selbst" zu tun hat?


@Adele 
I wo, ich verschieb´s nur jetzt ins "Plauderei" , weil es doch näher zu eurer Lyrik  liegt  
(Und die Frage mit der Anmelderei ja geklärt ist) 


			
				Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gab noch nie eine Rüge und editiert wurde bisher noch kein Wort.


@Avor 
warum auch, wir kennen uns schon so lange, schon aus den DS-Zeiten. Da gab und gibt es keine  Mißverständnisse.
Würde mir wünschen, es gäbe mehr Mitglieder wie du und  Adele. Das würde die Moderation
erheblich  erfreulicher  gestalten.

Gruß
tf


----------

